# Get around Password in vista?



## viczulis (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey got a call from a buddy who bought a computer off of some one who moved. He was out of town and is now home and he cant get into computer because of password. He dosent know how to get a hold of the man. It was from a friend of a friend type deal. Does anyone know how he can get into the computer ?

No recovery disk nothing. HP tower. 

So much for the good deal uh


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.modernlifeisrubbish.co.uk/article/top-10-most-common-passwords

Apart from re-installing windows or trying to guess the PW, I'm not sure there's much he can do.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 22, 2008)

i would suggest formatting it anyway, unless its a fresh install. i wouldnt buy a pc with a used os on it, not the way most people run them anyway. and i sure as hell wouldnt sell one


----------



## viczulis (Nov 22, 2008)

Yea he bought it with out even looking at it. Came with a 22" monitor and I think thats all he heard. lol
I told him thats what he would probably have to do. 
Thanks


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm not sure if the registry structure changed too much, but there was a way in XP to use a boot disk to reset the SAM (security accounts manager) and set the password to be blank. I've used it myself several times with XP with idiot friends that never left me their passwords.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Nov 22, 2008)

Just take the hard drive out of it, put in another pc or into an enclosure that is also obviously running windows, take the data you need and then reformat it i say.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 22, 2008)

Or you could download Hiren's BootCD 9.6

http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd

and try to reset/ find out what the password is.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 22, 2008)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/930381/


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 22, 2008)

Also ERD Commander


http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/wi...agnostic-and-recovery-toolset-dart-a-try.aspx

New vista version

(note I used the XP one you just boot on the CD click reset and your done)


Also some more ways
http://4sysops.com/archives/three-ways-to-reset-a-windows-vista-admin-password/


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 22, 2008)

Is it just me or is this defying the point of a password?
This reason is fair enough, however the information in this thread could be used for very dishonourable purposes.
I'm sure there's a way to get round it from BIOS or something, my friends did it to me last year and I had never set up a password reset disk.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 22, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> Is it just me or is this defying the point of a password?
> This reason is fair enough, however the information in this thread could be used for very dishonourable purposes.
> I'm sure there's a way to get round it from BIOS or something, my friends did it to me last year and I had never set up a password reset disk.



To a degree yes but the guy BOUGHT the computer so it is his now. The original owner was too stupid to take the password off before he let it out of his site. 

Not sure if Vista is teh same way, buy maybe you can follow this?:

http://geekytips.com/blog/reset-your-windows-xp-security-settings-such-as-user-name-and-password


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 22, 2008)

You took my post the wrong way CrAsHbBuRnXp (wtf, what's with the excess caps) I get the reason why, he's lucky the guy didn't have a fingerprint reader rigged up to it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 22, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> You took my post the wrong way CrAsHbBuRnXp (wtf, what's with the excess caps) I get the reason why, he's lucky the guy didn't have a fingerprint reader rigged up to it.



What do you mean excess of caps? The only thing i put in all caps was the word "bought." 

My apologies if I misinterpreted what you said.

Edit: Oh nvm. Now I see. You meant my name. You spell it out 3 different ways and see which one looks best to you.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 22, 2008)

I was talking about your username, it takes ages to type lol.
I'd just go for reinstalling Windows, that's what I'm doing when I give my laptop to my dad I think even though it's within my family (Unless he lets me continue using it/ I don't actually give him it.)


----------

